# Which is best language for daynamic website development?



## doallen194 (Jun 3, 2010)

I want to know about Which is best language for daynamic website development and i want to know about web 2.0


----------



## Kreij (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Don, and welcome to TPU.

I removed your other thread as it asked the same question as in this one.
Someone will come along to assist you when they get a chance.


----------



## temp02 (Jun 3, 2010)

Not trying to troll but this is probably the best awnser to "what is this web 2.0 concept?".
As for "which is the best _dynamic_ website development language?", probably ASP.NET (if I understood what you meant, if not you could, also, easily build a dynamic webpage with PHP too).

Hint: "bumping" threads is better than creating new ones.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 3, 2010)

There never is a "best". They all have their pros and cons. You might want to use google yourself and ask more precise questions.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 6, 2010)

Google Web Toolkit (GWT) is IMHO the best language for dynamic website development. I'm assuming by dynamic you mean "the user clicks around the web page and cool things happen, things animate, new information is displayed and the page never reloads yadda yadda (think facebook)"


----------

